# We're wet



## Farmer Kitty

We had 3" of rain in the last 26 hours. Three days with rain before that. Here's some pics.

This is the W ditch (2 ditches side-by-side) in our heifer pasture. They were pretty dry before. Now they are running over.










A pic I took yesterday afternoon on our travels.




This is usually a small, shallow ribbon of water. Something you could easily walk barefoot across with kids.


----------



## wynedot55

you are getting alot of rain.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ah, yeah!


----------



## Thewife

Just looks a little damp to me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## MReit

Yikes! We had alot of rain like that about a month ago. I took pics of the pasture, the creek swelled over about a foot from the top of the banks..I don't mind the rain, I just hate having the swamp it leaves behind!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Me too! Especially with our clay ground. It likes to hold your feet!


----------



## Thewife

There are still ducks swimming in parts of all my fields! Luckily my cows have evolved into part water Buffalo and don't mind crossing over to the higher ground!
I would really like to spread some manure on one of the lower fields, but I think even with 4 wheel drive, my tractor would sink!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH off this week to do field work--I don't think so! Oh well, he can skidsteer hunt instead.


----------



## wynedot55

well he would rather hunt equipment insted.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not really.


----------



## wynedot55

well i always liked being on the tractor.esp when i got the throttle set at 1800 RPMs.an she is blowing black smoke.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Some pics from our trip today showing the water.
These are nice small quite creeks-normally anyway.
















Part of a field.


----------



## wynedot55

man those creeks are running god.an that field looks nice an muddy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The roadside ditches leading into them are running good too. 

I have seen worse though. A few years back we had 5+ inches in 2 hours. Man were things wet then! Some guys had water in the barn so bad they were wading in it to milk the cows.


----------



## Thewife

Ok, more that a little damp!
Maybe, kinda wet!


----------



## wynedot55

i hated wading in the water to milk cows.but dad always let the pitt get real full before he pumped it.an when it was full it would back up in the palor pitt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Ok, more that a little damp!
> Maybe, kinda wet!


 That is what I said.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i hated wading in the water to milk cows.but dad always let the pitt get real full before he pumped it.an when it was full it would back up in the palor pitt.


DH likes to wait until the last minute to pump pit too. The only thing with the way this barn and pit are setup, that would overflow into the barn is manure. We had a water pipe break once  when the pit was full up. It ran into the pit and then back out around the cover on the south end.


----------



## wynedot55

ours would back manure an water up into the pitt.our pitt was only  1500 gal.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Send the rain over to NH, please!  Dry as a bone here.  Fire danger is extreme.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Send the rain over to NH, please!  Dry as a bone here.  Fire danger is extreme.


We have more coming later today and into tomorrow. If I could send it your way, I would!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send the rain over to NH, please!  Dry as a bone here.  Fire danger is extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> We have more coming later today and into tomorrow. If I could send it your way, I would!
Click to expand...

Thank you for your good intentions!  

It seems we get all our moisture in snow these days.


----------



## wynedot55

hope you get some rain over your way soon.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hope you get some rain over your way soon.


Thanks, wyndot.  Me too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Remember this pic from earlier in the thread?






Here's how that creek looked yesterday. Still high but, much better.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Mom, do you know how much more rain we have coming? It seems to me when we start getting dry is when we get hit heavy with rain.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The next chance of rain is this coming Wed or Thursday.


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## wynedot55

well we are getting the heavy rains.it has rained here off an on for 3 days.so far weve had close to 8in of rain.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well we are getting the heavy rains.it has rained here off an on for 3 days.so far weve had close to 8in of rain.


----------



## wynedot55

this is the only time im glad to not be milking cows.


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## wynedot55

i used to have to get the cows up in the rain some.


----------



## Thewife

Yesterdays rain, brought the cows up out of the lower field!
I hope they go back, it would be nice to be able leave doors and gates open while we are working in the barn today!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Yesterdays rain, brought the cows up out of the lower field!
> I hope they go back, it would be nice to be able leave doors and gates open while we are working in the barn today!


WHAT??? You want them to cooperate with your plans? Haven't you been around cattle long enought to know better?  They like to ruin the best laid plans!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays rain, brought the cows up out of the lower field!
> I hope they go back, it would be nice to be able leave doors and gates open while we are working in the barn today!
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??? You want them to cooperate with your plans? Haven't you been around cattle long enought to know better?  They like to ruin the best laid plans!
Click to expand...

Ahh come on!
At least let me fantasize for a little while, they are going to let me do what I want to do!


----------



## wynedot55

they can smell open gates 10mi off.


----------

